# symantec endpoint cannot remove?



## geordie_john (May 18, 2007)

hello i installed symantec endpoint and now i cannot remove it,i tried norton removal tool and it said all removed but when i tried to delete the symantec folder it says :-SymRasMan.dll access denied make sure disk is not full or write protected and file is not in use.
does anyone know how to completeley delete symantec as i want to install ca internet security?
thank you.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You may be able to remove it in Safe Mode. But even if you can't you can still likely install CA without any problems if there's onyl a few files left over - there usually are anyway even after using the removal utility.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

How to manually uninstall Symantec Endpoint Protection

There are a LOT of registry keys to delete. might be easier to copy the list of keys into a word processor or good text editor and put *Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00* at the top and surround each key with brackets then add a [B-][/B] in front of the key. Save as a plain text .reg file and merge the file. If you're not certain how to do that, best to do it manually or you could delete things from the registry that you shouldn't.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## geordie_john (May 18, 2007)

thanks jerry but all of this is a bit complicated for me,i was hoping for a program like norton removal tool to do the job for me


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

here is a norton removal tool , i don't see the program you are talking about listed.

http://majorgeeks.com/Norton_Removal_Tool_SymNRT_d4749.html


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

He's already run the Removal Tool. I don't think that it was intended for the Business applications.

Geordie_john, if you print out the instructions and cross out each step as you do it it's really not that bad. It just takes a while.
I can write a couple of batch files that should do all of the steps except Step 5 - Restoring the Network Adapters. Note that I don't have Symantec Endpoint Protection on my computer so I can't test the files I create. I also can't verify that there are no errors in Symantec procedure so the standard disclaimer of *Use the files at your own risk* would apply.
The part you would have to do manually is this:

```
Step 5: Restore Network Adapters

   1. Right-click on My Network Places and click Properties.
   2. Right-click on the network adapter and click Properties.
   3. If the Teefer2 Driver is listed under "This connection uses the following items:", then select the Teefer2 Driver and click the Uninstall button to remove the driver.
   4. Click Close to close dialog box.
   5. Right-click on the adapter Connection and select Repair. (Only available on Windows XP and 2003)
   6. Repeat this process for each affected network adapter.
```
If you can do that part, the two batch files will do the rest. I would need you to run a small batch file that will query the uninstall string in your registry and send it to me. Much easier to search for the Symantec keys in a word processor than writing batch code to do it.

If you want to do that, save the attached file to your desktop, extract the query.bat file to your desktop and run it. It will create a file named *@theoutcaste.txt* on your desktop (you might not see the .txt part). Attach that to your reply and I'll get the two files written.

This is the code in the file for the curious:

```
reg query HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall /s |findstr /i /n /c:"Symantec Endpoint Protection" >"%userprofile%\Desktop\@theoutcaste.txt"
reg query HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall /s |findstr /i /n "hkey" >>"%userprofile%\Desktop\@theoutcaste.txt"
```
Let me know if you want to give it a try.

Jerry


----------

